# 40G breeder / 20L Combo DIY Stand



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Used 2x3"s. Didn't bother skirting or staining it but am bored and just wanted to share.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Cool, little bored myself. Just aquascaped a 15 gallon fry tank for something to do


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

boomer92 said:


> Cool, little bored myself. Just aquascaped a 15 gallon fry tank for something to do


Haha nice, and thanks.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

love the stands. Looks great. WHat kind of light system U havE?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tanganyika said:


> love the stands. Looks great. WHat kind of light system U havE?


Thank you!

On the 40 I have a 36" Aqueon T5 Dual lamp fixture. It comes with a colormax bulb (which I find to bring out red colors more) and 6.7K daylight bulb. The 6.7 bulb gives it more of a natural light look but I am not crazy about it. It's almost a little yellowish. I put a 10K bulb in it and it was too bright. In hindsight, I should have gone with the 24" fixture and used the 10K bulb. But instead I bought a fixture spreading across the whole tank which was unnecessary. http://www.petsmart.com/fish/lights/aqu ... tid-300073

On the 20L that is just an 18" eBay led aquarium light that I got for $25 shipped. I really like the light that it gives off, not too bright. I think the key is to not having to buy a fixture that stretches across the whole tank.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Thankyou, I need to get lights for 2 20ls and 4 4o breeders.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm totally digging the design of your stand! I've also made a double-decker for two 29gals, but I made the mistake of having the lower tank only about 4" off the ground. This make w/c on the lower tank a bit of a PITA!


----------

